
California Apartment Landlords Dump Properties Ahead of Rent Control Vote - refurb
https://www.wsj.com/articles/california-apartment-landlords-dump-properties-ahead-of-rent-control-vote-1526404269
======
tomohawk
Price controls always make things scarcer. Is that really what Californians
want?

